# Hello...another Wa state newbie



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi Grace,

welcome to the Forum! I hope you like it here. I ride at Bridle Trails State Park. Where is Wa are you?


----------



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm from WA as well! Right outside of Yakima...I'm at the oppposite end of the spectrum though, I've been riding western my whole life, and recently started showing in cutting


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Welcome! Whereabouts in WA are you from? I, like cowgirlneigh, am right outside of yakima. Anyways, I know you'll like it here and find insightful information as you begin your journey back into the horse world!


----------



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

just a little side not AQHA13 - my user name is cowgirl*nay *because my name is Jene` (pronounced Janay), not like the sound a horse makes  The joke when I was growing up went something like this... "I know why you like horses.." "Oh yeah, why's that?" "Cause you're names Je-nayyyyyy" So, I thought it was appropriate


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Haha! I won't forget the "nay" part know


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome! I am in Skagit County! Congrats on your great lease look forward to your posts!


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome! How great there are so many of us from Wa here! Im about 30 miles East of Seattle, in the foothills. I do make it into Bellevue pretty often, especially to visit Olsens Tack...any other places you all rec for me to start my search for a used dressage saddle? 

I also spend a lot of time east of the mountains....when I need a dose of sunshine:lol:


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome! I live in Washington too, in Renton.

I can't think of anywhere else to look for a used dressage saddle. I have seen used dressage saddles every once and awhile at the Grange in Issaquah but I wouldn't bet on it. Craigslist is always a good place to look too .


----------



## The Copper Kid (Oct 4, 2011)

Welcome Grace from another WA newbie!!! Where in Washington are you?


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

Yay for Washington!  I'm waaay south from all of you. Vancouver, WA area. It's always nice to know there are other people out there that brave the WA raining winters with me! Anywhoooo....

This forum is awesome  A great place to find any kind of information you could ever want, with a variety of answers that will give you several positions. Welcome to the forum!


----------

